

World Wide Telescope (MS research project) - awa
http://www.worldwidetelescope.org/ExperienceIt/ExperienceIt.aspx?Page=Tours

======
awa
I would recommend trying out one of the tours

E.g Using the Observing Time pane Tour
[http://www.worldwidetelescope.org/webclient/default.aspx?tou...](http://www.worldwidetelescope.org/webclient/default.aspx?tour=http:%2f%2fwww.worldwidetelescope.org%2fwwtweb%2fgettour.aspx%3fGUID=3cfe67b6-c4c7-4418-965c-448e62e221cf)

